
This App Will Let You Know If You've Won the Powerball Jackpot - ourmandave
http://lifehacker.com/this-app-will-let-you-know-if-youve-won-the-powerball-j-1797783214
======
foota
It's funny because this article about winning the lottery is the fifteenth
million id.

------
Piskvorrr
"Like everyone on the planet." What planet is that, the USarth? Had to google
it.

------
warrenm
Hint: you haven't won the powerball jackpot

